# طريقة صناعة منظف الأرضيات



## ابو الكيمياء (7 يناير 2010)

ارجو من الأخوة الكيميائيين طريقة تجارية لصناعة منظف الأرضيات ومنظف الأسطح المعدنية والبوتاجاز على ان تكون جيدة وطبعا اماكن شراء الكيماويات فى مصر


----------



## xalainx (7 يناير 2010)

ان شاء الله الاخوة يفيدوونك


----------



## ابو الكيمياء (26 يناير 2010)

اضاهر ان الموضوع مش مهم بالنسبة ليكم عموما شكرا ايها الكيميائيون


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (28 يناير 2010)

الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خيرعلى طرح هذا الموضوع وان شاء الله سوف يرد عليك الاخوة وادعوك لتصفح صفحات المنتدى وان شاء الله ستجد ما يسرك


----------

